
H-1B visa to green card: Wait time for Indian workers is up to 151 years: report - testrun
https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/06/08/h-1b-visa-to-green-card-wait-time-for-indian-workers-is-up-to-151-years-report/
======
tracer4201
I have mixed feelings about this. On one hand, I think we should hire the best
and brightest from anywhere in the world, regardless of race, color, religion,
sexual preference, etc.

On the other hand, my current employer has a large number of H1Bs and junior
OPT recipients. These guys are happy enough to be in the country and are
honestly hired in the name of hiring the best and brightest to keep wages low
and keep an environment where people don't speak up.

These guys would rather live in the US than go back to India. They'll put up
with a ton of shit that a person born in America wouldn't want to deal with.

I've only worked at a few companies in my career in both tech and non tech
companies. It was the same everywhere.

Tech companies with shitty conditions for devs use this to pay less than the
industry and keep these guys on call 24/7.

Non tech companies hire them through third party contracting companies who
basically eat the majority of their hourly rate.

It's a messed up situation IMO.

~~~
Marysville
It won't be a messed up situation if the politicians said what you just
pointed. The employers are taking away jobs of americans, not the immigrants.

It will be a totally different debate altogether.

~~~
deegles
If that were true, wouldn’t software engineers have trouble finding work?
Also, see the effect of immigration enforcement on agriculture in some
states... the premise that “you could find an American to fill any job if it
wasn’t for visas” is flawed.

~~~
Marysville
To fix a problem, you need to frame the problem correctly. And at least in the
political sphere, money or talent is not even up for discussion. Even after
the effects you mention.

------
dragonwriter
This projection is based on bad methodology that ignores mortality (and
abandonment); the article obliquely references this by mentioning that people
waiting will either give up or due before reaching the 151 year delay, but the
fact that they will (and thus remove themselves from the queue) is why the
delay will never get anywhere close to that long. Any model for the growth of
the waiting period has to consider how people increase in likelihood to fall
off the list by abandonment or death as the wait time increases, since that
will affect the actual increase, and be an increasingly significant factor as
the wait time increases.

------
godelmachine
What does it take to be qualified in EB1 extraordinary ability visa?

~~~
jimmies
Literally, win a Nobel prize, or you have to "tick" several boxes for
"extraordinary ability." I don't think a good professor in an American
university will even qualify. It's pretty legit.

Note that that "extraordinary ability" green card is not employer-sponsored.
You don't have to have anyone sponsoring you to get it - that means you can be
unemployed and Uncle Sam will be happy to pick you up as a permanent resident.

~~~
theoh
Hmmm. There's an article here by someone who claims to have got an EB-1 by
being a leading SEO blogger:
[https://www.google.ie/amp/s/thenextweb.com/contributors/2017...](https://www.google.ie/amp/s/thenextweb.com/contributors/2017/06/02/heres-
get-american-eb-1-genius-visa-according-someone-got/%3famp=1)

~~~
godelmachine
I remember a few months ago reading on some criteria for EB-1, which if met,
was considered to be a good thing by USCIS.

One of them was having higher remuneration than your peers from the same
field, a lot higher. Gave me an impression of being 10X more or something.

------
yumraj
This seems interestingly lopsided. It says EB2 wait is 151 years, while EB3 is
17 years. It used to be the other way round.

So it seems in recent years a lot of folks got the Masters degree to get on to
EB2 that the folks with just bachelors now have an advantage.

~~~
dragonwriter
As the root source mentions, the analysis explicitly ignores the fact that
anyone qualified for EB2 can also qualify for EB3 and if the wait times in
practice were anything like what is suggested, EB2 qualified individuals would
file EB3. (Which means the numbers are pretty much meaningless, even before
accounting for the giant methodological errors that aren't explicitly noted
the way that one is.)

